# Belkin wireless N1 router password reset



## Dolphins (Dec 31, 2007)

I am having trouble with my Belking wireless N1 router (F5D8231.4). I can go into the router homepage but I can't make any changes to the router (resets, upgrade the hardware etc) because I can't put in a password. I didn't assign a password to the router when I first got it and the instructions say the default password is blanks but when I hit the sumbit button it says password invalid. Is there any way I can reset this. I can't even do a reset to factory default because it wants the password.

Thanks!


----------



## crazy420rc (Oct 25, 2004)

look for a small pinhole on the router, there's usually a reset button, you will probably need a paperclip to hold it in for about 10 seconds and it should reset it to factory that way.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Note that this will reset ALL the settings to the factory defaults. :smile:


----------

